# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Zapalenie mieszków włosowych na nogach

## kajka22

Witam,
Jakieś pół roku temu zaczęłam depilowac nogi woskiem na gorąco i zaczęły sie od tamtej pory problemy z nogami, obecnie borykam się z zapaleniem mieszków włosowych  :Frown:  Stosowałam już wiele masci m.in. Davercin, Polcortolon, Bedicort itp. ale nie ma za dużej poprawy. Jestem załamana bo sa wakacje a ja nie moge założyc spodnicy czy krótkich spodenek  :Frown:  Proszę o pomoc, jak mam się tego pozbyć???.,.

----------


## agam89

Jeśli zapalenie objawia się tylko gródkami należy jak najczęściej stosować peelingi mechaniczne (takie z granulkami ściernymi). Jeśli pojawiają się ropne krosty należy miejscowo zastosować jakąś maść np z kwasem salicylowym. Warto także smarować skórę maścią z witaminą A, która wpływa na prawidłowe rogowacenie mieszków. 
Jeśli to nie zadziała polecam depilację laserową (laserem diodowym). Miałam podobny problem, a po laserze już nie pamiętam kiedy miałam zapalenie mieszków  :Smile:

----------

